# Konig Hotswap Wheels



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

I was recently browsing my local wheel shop for rims and new tires, and I came across the Konig Hotswap Black 18's. The owner of the shop showed me software that previews the car and the wheels that you want and i really couldn't tell how good it looks by that program. I just want some opinions on what you think this wheel would look like on a 05 Black M6. Picture of the wheel and website is attached below. 
Thanks, 
Josh

http://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.275188/it.A/id.7098/.f


----------

